# New man cave detailing area!



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

We have lived here for around 2 1/2 years. I had the garage set up for woodworking but that hobby has gradually been replaced by detailing (wood working is pretty dusty and I was getting fed up vacuming everything in the garage!).

I really like the look of Matt from OG's wall mounted cabinets with TV in the middle. The only problem with creating something in any way similar was money - specifically a lack of it!

So I had a think about what I had available and decided to repurpose some cabinet drawers. I recently got 2 x 4drawer cabinets from a local business for free which was nice. I also stumbled across a large worktop in a local hardware store for only £40 - which was also nice!

Here is the messy woodworking end of the garage. Needs sorted!



In the middle I had the worktop and 1 cabinet (chopped down to a 3 drawer) but this was cutting the garage in half and not that practical.



And at the other end I was making do with an old Ikea storage unit and a couple of shelves for car stuff.



Removing the cabinet drawers and placing on their side, would make a fairly practical wall mounted cabinet. I can use the drawer dividers as shelves like so.



So I got to work mounting 4 drawers on the wall and my computer in the middle.



Now I can footer and mix up my spray bottles in peace - while watching NFL highlights. Bliss.

I used the Ikea unit again as my little k2 fits nicely along with my pump sprayer and 5l bottles etc. I also used garage hooks to store the gun and hose.



Still a work in progress but a much more useable space than before. And plenty of room to stock all my new detailing products when Santa makes his deliveries in 2 weeks. I have plenty of MDF to make doors for the cabinets. This will give the cleaner look Im after.



Not much detailing done here today though - heavy snow!

Cheers all,

Nathan


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Looking very tidy!! Looks a good space 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good turn around mate keep up the good work!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent work and what a great idea of recycling


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent work Nathan. As the guys have said, great to see you recycling the furniture you have. 

Cooks


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

Cheers guys! Just need the weather now!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That’s awesome, I would so love a warm dry area to work in, I’m currently considering knocking my side wall out so I can park in the dining room, but one slight issue, the wife says no.


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's awesome, I would so love a warm dry area to work in, I'm currently considering knocking my side wall out so I can park in the dining room, but one slight issue, the wife says no.




My wife just lets me get on with it now - she doesn't ask questions any more!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's awesome, I would so love a warm dry area to work in, I'm currently considering knocking my side wall out so I can park in the dining room, but one slight issue, the wife says no.


I once watched an episode of Grand Designs in which a guy had a Ducatti mounted on his living room wall. He was asked how he got away with it. He said that life is all about compromise, he asked his wife for 2 Ducattis on the wall, she said no so they comprimised on one! On that basis ask for 2 side walls to be knocked down so you can park in two rooms. Chances are you'll end up divorced but, you never know!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's awesome, I would so love a warm dry area to work in, I'm currently considering knocking my side wall out so I can park in the dining room, but one slight issue, the wife says no.


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

richtea78 said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


True!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I once watched an episode of Grand Designs in which a guy had a Ducatti mounted on his living room wall. He was asked how he got away with it. He said that life is all about compromise, he asked his wife for 2 Ducattis on the wall, she said no so they comprimised on one! On that basis ask for 2 side walls to be knocked down so you can park in two rooms. Chances are you'll end up divorced but, you never know!


Yes I remeber that one, I remeber my wife also saying, Don't even think about it, just as I looked at her and opened my mouth....lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Will keep an eye on this for ideas to poach for my new garage


----------



## manmaths31 (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks! Will update it when I get the doors etc done


----------

